# Discus Eye color changed



## thebsuguy (Jul 14, 2012)

So i have 4 2" discus in a planted 55g tank.

All the fish seem very healthy, and brilliant colors. no signs of strange behavior.

3 of my fish when i bought/and still do have a goldish color eye, with a tripe through their head/eye.

1 is a pegon blood discus. Its colors are slowly comming, and you are starting to be able to see its pattern. both eyes have solid red.

However, today was very strange, I looked at the pegon discus, and both eyes were a solid gold color. Then just a few hours later, I checked again, and they were red again.

I instantly did a water change. I know discus slowly change eye color from red to gold, but never heard of them changing so quickly and then back again.

Any suggestions?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes ; they can change back and forth...not any kind of problem.they can also change body color and pattern due to psychological changes such as stress , pecking order and mating.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2012)

Just like a clown loach changes color, well the alpha grays out, and is a female.


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

You'd be surprised, when the male of one of my pairs gets upset, his eye turns to this vibrant fire red. It's kinda scary, haha


----------



## thebsuguy (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks guys!!!

Its amazing the color changes these guys go through, they pattern changes, and colors just become so vibrant,...now eye changes.

Just another reason why i love these fish


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

What kind of discus did you get?


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope you both know your making me jealous.... 

I want a discus


----------

